# Pheasant Season is here, 1st pics



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

First pic of the 2007 Season! It was great to get out, saw a few guys out with their kids.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

I still think early pheasent season is ridiculous what is it doing that the regular opener isnt?


----------



## wally5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I agree it's a joke!


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Good deal...looks like a successful hunt to me


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

It's all about 100% focus on the kids, there will be plenty of birds around for the grown ups next weekend.

Looks like you had a great hunt.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

Boy, Looks like fun! But I'll bet it was a warm one for the dog! Kind of reminds me of the time I went to S Dakota and went out, started a walk down a rr track shot a bird and the pup went and got it but turned toward me set the bird down and was just huffing and puffing. Turned out ok he got cooled down and lived. It was 92 degrees out! Anyway glad the boy had fun. 6 wakeups and I get to crack a couple too! :beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

kevin.k said:


> I still think early pheasent season is ridiculous what is it doing that the regular opener isnt?


you're F-ING kidding me right???? it's about letting young impressionable kids get a chance to hunt a few birds and learn proper techniques at a slower pace with their guardians, before the F-ing circus comes to town.! can you imagine the junk they may have to deal with and keep up with if they didn't get this opprotunity? in my opinion it could be a huge turnoff to 1st time hunters! what a selfish, boneheaded thing to think. having a few hundred youth hunters bag maybe a few thousand birds really isn't going to do a damn thing to the hundreds of thoudands of birds in the state

Nice work fella!!! keep the roosters fallin :beer:


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

kevin.k Has it CORRECT JOHNNY! WHY the early season for Deer, Pheasant, Ducks? It is the parents DUTY to make it safe, and fun, BUT why the EXTRA days for those under 16? I say shorten their season by a month then.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

kevin.k said:


> I still think early pheasent season is ridiculous what is it doing that the regular opener isnt?


I think it has little, well really no effect on the regular season, we saw lots of birds and my son only took 6 shots to bag his 3 birds. I only saw two other groups hunting pheasants with kids so the impact is nill.

I have said this before and will say it again. This is a great experience to kids to learn and be tudored as they get parents 100% attention. The complete attention to what is happening by the parent really can make a difference in making the experience fun and safe. It helps make hunting a positive experience.

Keep in mind to help protect the tradition of hunting more youth need to get involved.

ej4prmc, "I say shorten their season by a month then." do not worry after the 1st week of the season my son probably will not bag another pheasant.

I just do not understand why some of you guys cannot be excited that new hunters are having a good time. Are so against a kid have a good experience hunting, if so how about some good reasons with evidence?

My evidence is a kid wanting to go hunting more. Have a nice day.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Hope all the kids had a great weekend chasin' roosters


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

I think it sucks!! I mean really why get kids to like hunting. Much better off with them selling crack on the street. I know the 3 birds your son shot will kill the season for all of us. I mean cmon there were only 4 to begin with now we are down to one Rooster!! what a crock the early season is!!

OK I will say this! if it gets more kids hunting i am all for it! we need to keep kids hunting and fishing and off the streets! Rumor has it there is more than one rooster left for us to hunt. How many got taken this weekend anyway?? To be honest i would rather the kids get the birds than me!! I have shot a few in my life and look at the look on that kids face! Thats what it is all about! I hope all the kids had a great time and shot some birds! there are plenty to go around and i am sure i may even get a few this year. I bet they did not shoot them all!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Your all just jealous. It is to get the young beginers to know the basics without having to bother with all the other people out there getting made at them. Sure they kill a few birds but if it became a matter that nothing would be left for regular season the state wouldn't allow early season. Lets all stop nagging about early season and keep bringing on the pics. After all thats what this thread was started for.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i figured ild get ripped by someone for saying that  it dosnt bother me that there is an early season for kids it is deffiantly a good thing, it does add some added pressure though. but its worth keeping the hunting tradition going.


----------



## H2OfowlND (Feb 10, 2003)

Added pressure?? Say 5000 young hunters, and the pheasant "range" is about 30,000-40,000 square miles? Yeah, some pressure! They aren't like ducks and fly down to SODAK.

I wish I would've had a youth weekend for hunting pheasants. There is less pressure on getting limits and more time to spend on fundimentals of hunting. That young hunter knocks down his/her first rooster, watches the dog bring it back to him/her...that will bring tears to most parents eyes. And probably have it all on film, come on people. 
When I started carrying a shotgun while pheasant hunting it was tough for me to be quick enough to get a shot off amongst all the veteran hunters. I was lucky enough to have a dad dedicated enough to make sure I had an opportunity to get shots without all the other people around. Thanks Dad!!

That's what Youth Duck/Pheasant/Deer is all about, getting that young person out and getting them hooked on hunting, rather than sitting in front of the tv or computer and not carrying on a deep tradition.

For all of you guys that get your panties in a bunch, maybe you need to go out with someone that has a young hunter. Instead of carrying your gun, carry a video camera and capture the joy and sheer excitement in the hunters face and also their dad or mom. Maybe that will open your eyes as to why we have Youth openers...for the future of our sport.

H2OfowlND


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Exactly!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

H2OfowlND said:


> I wish I would've had a youth weekend for hunting pheasants. There is less pressure on getting limits and more time to spend on fundimentals of hunting. That young hunter knocks down his/her first rooster, watches the dog bring it back to him/her...that will bring tears to most parents eyes. And probably have it all on film, come on people. When I started carrying a shotgun while pheasant hunting it was tough for me to be quick enough to get a shot off amongst all the veteran hunters. I was lucky enough to have a dad dedicated enough to make sure I had an opportunity to get shots without all the other people around. Thanks Dad!!
> 
> That's what Youth Duck/Pheasant/Deer is all about, getting that young person out and getting them hooked on hunting, rather than sitting in front of the tv or computer and not carrying on a deep tradition.
> 
> ...


YOU MADE MY POINT!
Your father did what was RIGHT! Instead of taking you out with a big bunch it did what was right and seperated you from the "big boys" and made a hunt for you. I feel all persons taking a youngster out should do this, if they did we wouldn't need a youth season!

And yes for all you, I take out a youngster on almost EVERY HUNT. I don't even carry a weapon on these hunts. I haven't fired a weapon all season yet! I have hunted more than 14 days this season, And you got the balls to say I have my panties in a bunch! :******:


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

That's a great picture of your son with his birds. I bet he was proud. Maybe dad is a little proud, too. Take it from a dad who has taken his son and later a daughter on every youth hunt legal in this state, those are the best of times.

There is something special about leaving your gun at home and admiring your kid as he/she puts the lessons you have taught her/him to use in the beautiful ND outdoors. It is more than a privelege, it is a blessing. For those of you have not had this experience, please do it. There are youngsters everywhere who want to go hunting. Then and only then will you truly understand what hunting is all about.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Nice roosters. I think a youth season is a great idea. Less pressure on a first timer, lets them figure things out without being so nervous in front of a bunch of people.


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

It's really disappointing for me to see individuals that oppose youth hunting seasons. Question for kevink, wally5, and ej4prmc: do you have children of your own? Youth seasons are a concerted effort to get more young people involved in hunting. Have you noticed the declining numbers of teenage hunters in the US? Sure, any father can take his child out and stay away from the crowds to try and make it a comfortable and safe experience. But why not make a few days especially for the kids? What great harm does it do you? It certainly doesn't change the length of your season. Why in the world would you want to "shorten their season for a month"? Anything we can do to get more youth in the fields is worthy of my praise. You guys that want to complain about something like this need to contact your local prescriber about Prozac.

One more question: did any of you in opposition ever participate in a youth season when you were that age?


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I think it is a great idea as long as we utilize it in the right way!

Personally, I was out chasing sharptails and came across some roosters (where I really didn't expect to see any). I only saw one vehicle out hunting upland and they were walking a WMA with a youngster. I tried to call a couple people I know that have kids that want to hunt because I could have put them on about 15-20 birds from a couple small chunks of plots land. *Think about the hunting advocates we can create! * Yes, I guess there will be added hunting pressure by us introducing kids to hunting..........However, we need hunters to *VOTE* so we keep our guns and hunting priveledges!!!


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

D&D said:


> It's really disappointing for me to see individuals that oppose youth hunting seasons. Question for kevink, wally5, and ej4prmc: do you have children of your own? Youth seasons are a concerted effort to get more young people involved in hunting. Have you noticed the declining numbers of teenage hunters in the US? Sure, any father can take his child out and stay away from the crowds to try and make it a comfortable and safe experience. But why not make a few days especially for the kids? What great harm does it do you? It certainly doesn't change the length of your season. Why in the world would you want to "shorten their season for a month"? Anything we can do to get more youth in the fields is worthy of my praise. You guys that want to complain about something like this need to contact your local prescriber about Prozac.
> 
> One more question: did any of you in opposition ever participate in a youth season when you were that age?


ND never had a youth season when I was young. My father stepped up to the plate and *did the right thing!*

What part of this post did you not read?
"And yes for all you, I take out a youngster on almost EVERY HUNT. I don't even carry a weapon on these hunts. I haven't fired a weapon all season yet! I have hunted more than 14 days this season, And you got the balls to say I have my panties in a bunch!" :******:


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

I read all of your posts. You make it crystal clear that you are blatantly opposed to youth hunting seasons. It's great that you take kids hunting, but why are you so against an effort to encourage even more people to do so?

By the way, all the fathers that take their children out during youth seasons *are* doing the right thing. So are the ones that take their children out during the regular season. I'm glad your father took you out. But I'd be willing to bet he would've taken you during youth season if it had been available at the time. Again I ask, do you have children? Judging by the tone of your posts, I'd guess not.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't have any kids. There was no youth season for anything when I was 14-16. Having taken a few kids out during the youth days, I like them. Nothing wrong with making a few select days all about the kid. If for no other reason I like the youth days because they allow me to focus solely on good dog work. I don't have a problem with the youth deer hunt either. If a kid (or anyone else for that matter) kills a good buck and has followed all the rules, then congratulations are really all that are in order.

The arguments against youth seasons all sound the same to me, and they all sound like jealousy.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Horsager, well said. Let's celebrate the addition of new hunters to the sport so many of us love! We all need these hunters to protect our rights and priviledges to carry arms and hunt!

Some of the benefits of Saturday's hunt allowed me to show my son that even though he shot the pheasant and it went down like a ton of bricks it is important to get the dog on the bird right away to prevent a loss bird. I was able to demonstrat getting the dog up wind to smell the scent and it all worked perfertly.

Two actual situations. He shot the bird, it ran into the weeds, my son could not find the bird but after a couple of minutes, wa la (sp) dog fetches bird. Another instance he shot a bird and it coasted 20 yards, thought for sure it was alive, couple minutes later dog finds bird and it is as dead as can be. These were two excellent learning examples.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> They aren't like ducks and fly down to SODAK.


Depends on how close you live to the border :lol:


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

> kevin.k Has it CORRECT JOHNNY! WHY the early season for Deer, Pheasant, Ducks? It is the parents DUTY to make it safe, and fun, BUT why the EXTRA days for those under 16? I say shorten their season by a month then


Are you kidding me? Shorten youth seasons, youve got to be on crack. Grow up and take it like a man. If you cant let youth hunt a weekend before you then maybe you shouldnt hunt at all. Not only do we let youth hunt two weeks before everyone in South Dakota, we have a resident only weekend the week before season opens. I cant imagine what you have to say about that.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Who cares what ej4prmc has to say. His thinking in regards to hunting is backwards and quite ridiculous.
Bragging about taking kids hunting then in the same breathe putting down the youth season. Come on this guy is retarded for sure. :withstupid:


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

no i dont have any kids, i also do not oppose youth hunting.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Wingmaster said:


> Who cares what ej4prmc has to say. His thinking in regards to hunting is backwards and quite ridiculous.
> Bragging about taking kids hunting then in the same breathe putting down the youth season. Come on this guy is retarded for sure. :withstupid:


 :withstupid: 
Personal attacks. GREAT. What frickin part of this do YOU NOT UNDERSTAND? What I am saying is IT IS THE RESPONSABLITY OF THE ADULTS TO MAKE THE TRIP FOR THE YOUTH! They don't need a youth season. See I as a ADULT make the trip for the kids. I teach them about the way birds fly, scouting, dog work, safety, RESPECT for mother nature, NOT JUST KILLING! Yes I have one child who passed away at the age of 5. I taught her not just to kill but to hunt! She use to run my trapline with me half the time and that was a 12 hour day. When are the frickin parents going to step up and become parents and not BEST FRIENDS? My father never became mine till I was old enough to be a man!


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i think this topic needs to be locked; nice picture by the way good to see the younger generation out hunting instead of sitting on a couch playing xbox all day.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Amazing that a thread started with one pic of a kid with a couple roosters could draw these kinds of comments.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I say don't lock it, give everyone a chance to post some pics of pheasants, if someone says something negetive, then lock it.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow! That's about all I can say. First, congrats to the youth hunter in the picture. I think it's great.

For those against the youth hunt...something to ponder...Yeah, parents need to get out and get their kids hunting. Can they do it in the normal season, sure. However, as other's have posted many distractions arise. I've been on the ND opener and it was CHAOS. To see grown men fighting over fields...dogs running everywhere...people yelling...others speeding down the road! Before you say it...yes places exist that one can hunt opener w/out much interference. HOWEVER, why take the risk when we can introduce youths in a safer, more enjoyable environment???

I don't think we have to worry about the youth ruining our hunts. Remmi and others made great points about them serving in the future. My personal opinion is the the youth opener (in any season) is about introducing kids to hunting in that safe, enjoyable environment.

I know another counter argument is that all that negative is part of today's hunting scene and parents should talk to the kids about what's legal and ethical. It's a great point, but IMO one that can get lost on such a young kid.

I say introduce them through the youth season...let 'em take a few cracks and hopefully harvest one of God's gifts. They have enough time ahead of them to sort out the drama (just as we are here). Let them be kids!

Edit: Forgot to mention...for those against it. I hope it goes unsaid that because of your passion against these youth seasons, you played an active role in trying to get the legislature to stop all youth seasons. I say this because if you did, then you can cry foul as much as you want. But if you didn't take the time to consult your reps or testify in Bismarck, well you missed an opportunity and need to think about why you didn't if you're so adamantly against it. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Great photo! That kid will be able to look at those photos as an old buck and remember how you took him into the field on *his* special day long after you are gone. Those positive family memories and experiences are what its really all about. Priceless! I wish they had the youth hunts when my kids were that age. Its a *TWO DAY *youth pheasant season folks. The positives FAR outweigh the negs here. TWO freakin days a year with the focus on the young hunter is apparently too much to ask (for some) in this messed up, selfish society. Give the kids a break!


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

way to go buddy, nice birds, cant wait to take my little guy out to shoot his first birds


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wingmaster said:


> Who cares what ej4prmc has to say. His thinking in regards to hunting is backwards and quite ridiculous.
> Bragging about taking kids hunting then in the same breathe putting down the youth season. Come on this guy is retarded for sure. :withstupid:


Wingmaster what's your deal? Why the need for the attack? This is the second time today.

Consider yourself on notice.

This topic will be locked now.

Ryan


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I missed this thread while I was gone...I don't like seeing the personal attacks. :-?

We put on hundreds of miles this weekend and didn't see one group out youth hunting, and we were in prime pheasant country.

There can never be too much focus on the kids, they are the future of the sport.


----------

